
Ask HN: What are the best charities that do some good? - arthurcolle
I mean, don&#x27;t just hold the money and pay obscene salaries to their executive teams - and have demonstrative, quantitative evidence that they contribute to solving the problem they are focused on.<p>Thanks
======
cjbprime
[https://www.givewell.org/charities/top-
charities](https://www.givewell.org/charities/top-charities)

------
pabs3
I like Software Freedom Conservancy:

[https://sfconservancy.org/](https://sfconservancy.org/)

------
enonevets
Charity:Water

[https://www.charitywater.org/](https://www.charitywater.org/)

